# Photo-shop



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Anybody good at photo editing? I used to have the 05 edition and got pretty good with Photoshop book. I ended up losing interest. I am sure one of y'all can help. I have a picture I want to get framed but....it has a hideous stringer in the picture. Any of y'all think u can remove the stringer from thw redfish's mouth? I would appreciate it immensely! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

Did you get the Photoshop editing you needed?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

If you haven't already gotten it fixed shoot me a PM and then send me the original file and I'll see what I can do with it. Shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

No, I didnt. I will pm both of yall thanks.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

...and level the horizon.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a pro a photoshop. Need it done still?


----------

